# Taking the plunge into low-tech?



## NeilW (21 Mar 2010)

Was thinking of creating a new scape soon but low-maintenance without liquid carbon.  In the last few days in my current set-up I stopped dosing the carbon and now my shrimp are a lot more active so thats made my mind up for me.  Also been inspired looking at the results both Saintly and George Farmer got from their nanos going low-tech

My water out the tap is only 10ppm nitrate and this gets diluted 50:50 with RO, also the shrimp don't add much of a bioload on the tank.  My question is if I went low tech would I need to dose TPN+ as I don't think there will be enough nitrates?  If I went with Nature Soil or similar with root tabs could I get away with just dosing trace?

Cheers everyone
-Neil


----------



## Krishs Bettas (22 Mar 2010)

I think you stil lmight have to add NPK and traces. If TPN+ does not have enough Nitrates then you could do what some other people did by adding 10g of KN03 to 30ml of TPN+.


----------



## ceg4048 (23 Mar 2010)

Hi,
    If you go non-CO2 then it's always a good idea to start with a nutritious sediment. Amazonia or Nature Soil would be the way to go then this lessens the burden of dosing. With this configuration you're only need to dose once or twice a month so one shouldn't have to obsess over NO3 levels at all.

Cheers,


----------



## NeilW (23 Mar 2010)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> If you go non-CO2 then it's always a good idea to start with a nutritious sediment. Amazonia or Nature Soil would be the way to go then this lessens the burden of dosing. With this configuration you're only need to dose once or twice a month so one should have to obsess over NO3 levels at all.
> 
> Cheers,



Cheers Clive, thought you'd be the person to know.  Thats made up my mind as sand was also a possibility.  I'll dose the TPN+ as its an all-in-one so I don't have to panic.  Would it just be the standard dosage or less for the couple of times a month?

Thanks again
-Neil


----------



## ceg4048 (23 Mar 2010)

Hi Neil,
          It's an unavoidable situation that I can't give an exact number. Theoretically, if you use either of those enriched substrates you ought not have to dose at all, at least for some months, however, we don't really know what PAR value of light you're using so we don't know the commanded growth rate. You'll have to play it by ear I'm afraid. If you do use something inert like sand then I'd definitely dose weekly per bottle recommendation and you'd have to keep an eye on things a bit more closely. Using the enriched substrate means you can be more carefree and just observe the tank for deficiencies, perhaps just dose per bottle once a month, if that much. Remember that the fish, if any, will provide some basic level of fertilization via waste and food. When you use the non-CO2 approach growth rates are going to drop by 5X or more.

Remember to avoid the water changes and the same Klingon photon weapon embargo applies - don't.....overdo it. :idea: 

Cheers,


----------



## NeilW (24 Mar 2010)

Thanks very much Clive, you are a great reassurance.  Despite wanting to do the complete opposite, I'll resist the water change


----------



## Mark Evans (24 Mar 2010)

NeilW said:
			
		

> I'll resist the water change



it is a strange feeling not doing a water change. in fact it's strange not doing anything except trimming.

I'm being pulled by the forces of the dark side  8) (low tech)...i'll lay down until the feeling passes


----------



## NeilW (24 Mar 2010)

saintly said:
			
		

> I'm being pulled by the forces of the dark side  8) (low tech)...i'll lay down until the feeling passes



I'm waiting for a full-on 60+ litre low tech Saintly 'scape     

The results you got from your nano combined with some mad photography skills are awesome...pure inspiration.


----------

